# Marcus Haislip



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Tell me about Haislip, how he plays? what you expect from him? etc.

he has been one of my favourites since 2002, and i just wanted to know how you all feel he has done, and how he plays and such. havnt been able to watch much of him.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

From what I know, he only averaged 4ppg and 1.4rpg during last season.

He didn't do very well in the Summer League either...

vs. Miami - 1/13 fg's, 4pts, 11rebs.
vs. Minnesota - 7/17 fg's, 14pts, 3rebs.
vs. Orlando - 1/5 fg's, 6pts, 6rebs.
vs. Detroit - 3/6 fg's, 6pts, 3rebs.
vs. Cleveland - 2/9 fg's, 5pts, 4rebs. 

:sour:

He seems like a bust for a #13 pick at this stage, but I guess we should give him time. I know he has amazing strength and athleticism, I guess his game just isn't very polished...:no:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

What I like about Haislip is his all around attack of the game. He may not havfe scored well this summer during summer league but in 1 game he grabbed 11 boards and in 2 different games he blocked 4 shots. He also recorded 4 steals 1 game. 

Last summer, he was a monster that shot well and scored a lot. He and Ronald Murray were awesome and I was expecting big things from those 2 this past season but they barely played.

I don't think he will be a bust though.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks, and damn, you seen how hight he can jump ? he got to have one of the nicest verticals in the L.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaWicketOne</b>!
> thanks, and damn, you seen how hight he can jump ? he got to have one of the nicest verticals in the L.


37 inches.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

He was drafted as a freshman out of Tennessee, so give him at least 2 years before him blowing people away with his stats


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> He was drafted as a freshman out of Tennessee, so give him at least 2 years before him blowing people away with his stats


He was a junior

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/marcushaislip.htm


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

I love Haislip and consider him to be one of the top pf prospects in the nba. I think that he'll be one of the top rebounders in the nba and will average a double double in his prime.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

What follows is an excerpt from a piece I wrote on sleepers (at kfba.net). It's fantasy-centric, but it reflects the fact that I think Haislip is going to be a star. At the Boston Summer League, he was the best athlete on the floor:

"How do I know that Marcus Haislip, who played sparingly as a rookie, will contribute to the Milwaukee Bucks this season? Two reasons: Joe Smith and Tim Thomas. These are the notorious underachievers that Haislip will battle for minutes. Unlike his fellow power forwards, the Tennessee grad works on his game. This summer, he has added bulk to his frame and extended the range on his jumper. Bucks management considers Haislip an important part of the team's future--and the future starts this season. Gone are the Big Three (Glenn Robinson, Ray Allen, and Sam Cassell) and the big-bellied coach (George Karl) who refused to rebuild. Milwaukee has a core of talented young players, all of whom will have the chance to develop this season. And Haislip will develop--not into an all-star overnight, but into a solid Kentucky Fried player with big-time keeper potential. Due to his forgettable first year, many owners will forget about him on draft day. Don't you make that mistake. Snag Haislip any time after round ten and reap the benefits for years to come."


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>doug</b>!
> What follows is an excerpt from a piece I wrote on sleepers (at kfba.net). It's fantasy-centric, but it reflects the fact that I think Haislip is going to be a star. At the Boston Summer League, he was the best athlete on the floor:
> 
> "How do I know that Marcus Haislip, who played sparingly as a rookie, will contribute to the Milwaukee Bucks this season? Two reasons: Joe Smith and Tim Thomas. These are the notorious underachievers that Haislip will battle for minutes. Unlike his fellow power forwards, the Tennessee grad works on his game. This summer, he has added bulk to his frame and extended the range on his jumper. Bucks management considers Haislip an important part of the team's future--and the future starts this season. Gone are the Big Three (Glenn Robinson, Ray Allen, and Sam Cassell) and the big-bellied coach (George Karl) who refused to rebuild. Milwaukee has a core of talented young players, all of whom will have the chance to develop this season. And Haislip will develop--not into an all-star overnight, but into a solid Kentucky Fried player with big-time keeper potential. Due to his forgettable first year, many owners will forget about him on draft day. Don't you make that mistake. Snag Haislip any time after round ten and reap the benefits for years to come."


how can u say tim doesnt work on his game...haslip has been in da league 4 a yr and he still cant shoot


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

> how can u say tim doesnt work on his game...haslip has been in da league 4 a yr and he still cant shoot


Those are two different issues; the second doesn't support the first. But to answer: Thomas is a notorious dog who has resisted playing the four. He is a terrible rebounder and his numbers have only improved marginally since 1997-98 (his rookie season). Even more telling, he only plays 6 minutes more per game than he did as a rookie. He's on course to be a legendary bust.

As for Haislip, you act like a year is a long time. If he still can't shoot three years from now, then you can say "Haislip has been in da league 4 4 yrs and he still can't shoot," but how about giving the guy a little time? He only got into 39 games last season. Besides, his shot looked better this summer in Boston.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree. Haislip only played 11 mpg last season which would account to his low FG (43%). He wasn't on the floor enough to get anything going. In Tim's 2nd year at Philly, he averaged 11 mpg, and shot and even worse 40%.

I compare Haislip moreso to Odom. Or should I say what Odom should be :laugh: .


----------



## Alluro (Oct 24, 2003)

Will we start to more playing time for Haislip now?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes especially until we get Kukoc and Skinner back.


----------

